# Engines!



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

I have recently purchased 2 second hand 13hp 4 stroke honda gx390's and am wondering what I can do to:-

1. Tune them up to get the most hp as possible out of them.

2. What upgrades are good ones to make and what just chews money?

Any help would be greatly appreciated no matter how basic. I have no experience in this but am keen to learn:boxing:so bring on the 
challenges just no english or anything that envolves writting or reading to much please!:laughing: Just kidding I will even attempt that:laughing:

thanks in advance
Cody Sheridan
www.codysheridan.webs.com


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm not much of a small engine mod guru, I have modded the mufflers on two of my chainsaws and tuned the carbs to match but that's about it. Made a huge difference in both cases. 

But before making any modifications whatsoever I would suggest getting them running at peak performance now, in stock condition just as they came off the assembly line before making any mods you might be let on about. Make sure any mods you consider are proven for those particular models though. There's some small engine forums that are full of great mods. 

I'm guessing for those Honda's you'll be looking at muffler, porting (fairly involved as a DIY project but not impossible) and carb mods more than anything else.


----------

